# Rlt44



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

To sum up......................a gem!!!  

I couldn't think of a nicer( 2824-2 display back )daily beater anywhere. 36mm dia ex crown.

Superb textured white dial with contrasting hands. A one glance time teller of utter clarity!!! 

I requested this as a special with sapphire. It's a winner!!!!


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbup: Very nice Griff, I hope there are some left, it's next on my list.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Noticed that in the Friday thread, love the textured dial on those :thumbsup:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

That does look nice Griff although I wouldn't exactly call it a beater if I had one! 

A.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Yep green lumed numbers on white back ground -classic :tongue2:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I really love this watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Griff


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

When the 44 and the 45 were unveiled I preferred the 45 but having seen it in another light, I now prefer the 44. 

Is being insatiable part of the WIS condition? :lol:

A.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I tweaked it a little and it has gained 1 s since Fri. 9th!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> I tweaked it a little and it has gained 1 s since Fri. 9th!!!!


 That`s a heck of a lot better then my Railmaster which looses approx 15 seconds a day :cry2:


----------



## MikGA (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW the 44 is on my list now too...and great photos Griff, many thanks...

James.


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup nice picture. Nice watch. Thanks.

A bit like an RLT5 in its best bib & tucker.


----------



## Nickyd (Aug 3, 2008)

MikGA said:


> WOW the 44 is on my list now too...and great photos Griff, many thanks...
> 
> James.


What he said,and it's on my list too!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Nicky D


----------



## Nickyd (Aug 3, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Welcome to the forum Nicky D


Well spotted that this was my first post! I didn't realize it was MY first until I saw the number 1!

Glad to be aboard.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

Johnny M said:


> Very nice Griff, I hope there are some left, it's next on my list.


You may well be in luck. I've just ordered one (with a red seconds pointer supplied at my request)and I'm patiently awaiting its arrival.


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice watch, quite understated but nice detail on the dial.


----------

